
UN conference reaches agreement on radio spectrum for global flight tracking - darrhiggs
http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=52524
======
Maxious
Inmarsat had previously decided to offer a free tier of their existing
satellite data service to allow ADB-C (Contract) where position, velocity,
intent, and meteorological data are sent based on events, schedules or
requests [http://www.inmarsat.com/press-release/inmarsat-provide-
free-...](http://www.inmarsat.com/press-release/inmarsat-provide-free-global-
airline-tracking-service/)
[http://code7700.com/ads-c.html](http://code7700.com/ads-c.html)

ADS-B (Broadcast) instead is broadcasting continuously on 1090MHz for
reception by other aircraft and ground stations.

Globalstar require an additional piece of hardware to be added to each plane
to then rebroadcast these signals onto their network
[http://www.globalstar.com/en/index.php?cid=6300](http://www.globalstar.com/en/index.php?cid=6300)

On the other hand, Aireon is going for the most ambitious option and the one
this radio spectrum agreement relates to - launch new space based hardware on
the Iridium NEXT satellites [http://aireon.com/services/global-air-traffic-
surveillance/](http://aireon.com/services/global-air-traffic-surveillance/)

------
cozzyd
How long will it take for people to start using this? This sounds like another
potential RF background for mthe experiment I work on.

~~~
toomuchtodo
3-5 years. New Iridium satellites carry the ADS-B space-based receivers
that'll funnel the location data back to the ground, but those birds haven't
been lifted to orbit yet.

[http://aireon.com/](http://aireon.com/)

[http://aviationweek.com/blog/iridium-and-aireon-talk-
ads-b](http://aviationweek.com/blog/iridium-and-aireon-talk-ads-b)

[http://www.icao.int/APAC/Meetings/2014%20ADSBSITF13/SP12_CNS...](http://www.icao.int/APAC/Meetings/2014%20ADSBSITF13/SP12_CNS%20-%20REV.%20Space%20based%20ADS-B.pdf)

